# GPS Tracking Device?



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

I need a GPS Tracking Device. One small enough to fit under a car seat and I need to be able to access it online. It dosen't have to be high quality, I just want a cheap one.

Thanks,
John


----------



## Punkitup (Feb 9, 2003)

JohnGfun said:


> I need a GPS Tracking Device. One small enough to fit under a car seat and I need to be able to access it online. It dosen't have to be high quality, I just want a cheap one.


I am sorry if I seem thick, I am not sure if I am following your question; or more pointedly, your requirements. Are you saying you wish to be able to track the location of a vehicle from a remote location?

Peace
James - K1JMD


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Yup, That's what it looks like he wants Must have just seen the latest episode of "Bull****!" It talked about such a divice available to track anything in all of North America. It is a GPS receiver that calls your computer via cell phone network and reports its location. Your computer then overlays a map over the info and gives you exact street names, address, cross street and any other prertinant info including speed and direction you are traveling. The divise is about the size of a pack of cigarettes.

Unfortunately for the first poster, I have no clue where you can buy one.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Punkitup (Feb 9, 2003)

TNGTony said:


> Yup, That's what it looks like he wants


Well if that is the case. I don't know about tracking a vehicle per say, and I don't know if it would fall within your idea of "cheap", however&#8230; Nextel phones are all trackable through their online fleet tracking feature called "Mobile Locator". There is of course a monthly $15.00 fee, but it is real-time map based tracking by all accounts. I haven't used it so I cannot give any testimonial.

Peace
James - K1JMD


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

Yes...That is what I want.

I Do Want As Cheap As Possible Because It Is Part Of A Really Good Prank That I'm Going To Play On A Friend.


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

Rent a car and steal the tracking device out of it. Better yet, have a friend rent the car.


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

Lol :lol:


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

ntexasdude said:


> Rent a car and steal it.


that will get you "tracked" :lol:


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Circuit City had some brochures there regarding a service in which you are looking for but it is not that cheap. I think it was like $40-70 a month somewhere in that range and about $200 upfront.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Punkitup said:


> Well if that is the case. I don't know about tracking a vehicle per say, and I don't know if it would fall within your idea of "cheap", however&#8230; Nextel phones are all trackable through their online fleet tracking feature called "Mobile Locator". There is of course a monthly $15.00 fee, but it is real-time map based tracking by all accounts. I haven't used it so I cannot give any testimonial.
> 
> Peace
> James - K1JMD


Really? That's pretty cool, I never knew about that. Another reason reason to add to my list why Nextel is the best cell phone provider arond that provides useful features.


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

Jacob S said:


> Circuit City had some brochures there regarding a service in which you are looking for but it is not that cheap. I think it was like $40-70 a month somewhere in that range and about $200 upfront.


Is there a commitment though...That would be ok if there is no commitment.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

http://www.microsoft.com/products/i...704b17f8-b4a5-4a5d-9fcb-b82c5107aa1a&type=ovr

I love it. We took it for a test drive using my notebook the other day and it was surprisingly accurate.


----------



## Punkitup (Feb 9, 2003)

CoriBright said:


> http://www.microsoft.com/products/info/product.aspx?view=22&pcid=704b17f8-b4a5-4a5d-9fcb-b82c5107aa1a&type=ovr
> 
> I love it. We took it for a test drive using my notebook the other day and it was surprisingly accurate.


Yes it is quite accurate, if you can ignore the update rate of once every 15-second, which to me is no bother at all, you shouldn't take your eyes off the road more often then that anyway. I have been using the GPS tracking feature of MS Streets & Trips for a number of years now (2000 or 2001). I have also used MS Autoroute in Europe with great results; as I recall your elevation data is also displayed which is really cool to track as you drive through the Alps of Switzerland and Italy.

While certainly handy and cost effect for an all-in-one purchase, it is not however strictly necessary to buy the complete kit you linked if you already have a GPS receiver capable of interface through the NMEA-0183 standard and/or a copy of Streets & Trips. I use one of the original Garmin eTrex handhelds which retail for under $100 and can probably be found on eBay for $25, the largest expense would probably be the interface cable from Garmin.

None of this of course has anything to do with John's agent 007 type request, but it has spawned an interesting topic nonetheless.

Peace
James - K1JMD


----------

